# Stahls’ ID Direct™ Pre-Cut Glitter Flake Letters and Numbers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The latest trend for decorating anything from fashion apparel to women’s sports uniforms is now faster and easier. Stahls’ ID Direct™ offers precut Glitter Flake letters and numbers in convenient kits making it easy to decorate on demand with style. 

This unique heat transfer material has a textured glitter finish and is available in a variety of sizes, fonts and 24 fashion colors. 

Glitter Flake pre-cut letters and numbers can be ordered in packs, kits, or team sets, and applied to cotton, polyester, or cotton/poly blends. 

For more information, visit stahlsID.com/pre-cut. 

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

